# Point Reyes riding



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been considering riding in Point Reyes. I've been there several times in the car or on the motorcycle, but have always wanted to come back and ride the cycle. I'd like to ride out to the lighthouse and back, and also ride up to Pierce Point and back. My only concern is traffic. It's not the amount of traffic, as typically I've not seen too much, but it's the fact that everyone driving there is sight-seeing and I'm worried about getting punted off the road.
Anyone ever ridden the areas and if so, how was the traffic?
Thanks in advance for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

i've also been there in a car, and on a motorcycle....however i see cyclists on the road and i fear for them. the roads are popular for many local car clubs and motorcyclists who like to go on more 'spirited' drives on the weekend. 

for this same reason you can not pay me enough to cycle up hwy 9 from big basin on the weekends, but i might consider in the dead of the middle of the week. 

also...it looks like you're a good ways away from any medical center if anything does happen. i personally would not bother with it. just my two cents.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

it's actually not bad, people gave me alot of lee way. I rode Point Reyes twice. try to avoid early morning when it's foggy. Since the roads are quite open and a cyclist with bright clothing sticks out against the greeneries quite well.
try to pay attention to the cowguards. While riding 25mph down hill, I didn't and saw a guard till 10-20 yards out. I did panic braking but still went over the guard at 15+mph. I fully expected to crash but miraculously stayed upright. 
the weather can change quite a bit. I brought arm and legs warmers during the summer and it was almost not enough.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I've talked about this ride with the group and we may take the trip over there before Winter. We've been considering some rides in the bay area or north coast and thought this might be a good start. Just wanting to expand our riding areas a bit. Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## norcalscot (Jul 2, 2003)

I've ridden a few Brevets that go out to the lighthouse, and I've never had any problems with traffic. Just watch out for the cattle guards as you pass through the farms on the way there. They get pretty slick with mud, and one of them is missing a couple of bars if my memory serves me right...


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Just did that ride.*



Ronman said:


> I've been considering riding in Point Reyes. I've been there several times in the car or on the motorcycle, but have always wanted to come back and ride the cycle. I'd like to ride out to the lighthouse and back, and also ride up to Pierce Point and back. My only concern is traffic. It's not the amount of traffic, as typically I've not seen too much, but it's the fact that everyone driving there is sight-seeing and I'm worried about getting punted off the road.
> Anyone ever ridden the areas and if so, how was the traffic?
> Thanks in advance for the info.:thumbsup:



My wife and I just rode this last weekend. It's a great ride. You can start in Pt. Reyes Station or from the free parking at the Park's Visitor center. Nothing to difficult and mainly a lot of steep rollers after the first climb. We weren't able to head out to the northern end of the peninsula due to a lot of road construction taking place, but the road out to the lighthouse was awesome and in great shape. Bring fog wear. It can be chilly and damp. Here's the link to my picture post of the ride in the Commuting Forum.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=112128


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, this time of year the traffic is minimal. We saw maybe 30 cars the whole ride and they were extremely courteous. Even talked to a few that passed us at when we reached the lighthouse. The biggest obstacle we faced was deer and calves that had gotten under the fence and into the road.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice pics Ridgetop! Thanks for sharing the ride. Okay, it's official. Now I do want to ride the point. The cerebral wheels are turning.


----------

